
If Xerox PARC Invented the PC, Google Invented the Internet - playhard
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/08/google-as-xerox-parc/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=socialmedia&utm_campaign=twitterclickthru
======
swah
A new article about Jeff and Sanjay.

------
taligent
An interesting article ruined by a ridiculous title.

